# WickedFrags beautiful tank



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry Dave. can not refuse

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/djelley/media/left-right.jpg.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

amazing dendro's in the corner there! I can't believe this tank is so hard to sell...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, what a spectacular tank. i know i tried to get to you guys a few times, but i think by then you were already closed as i never got replies to my emails.
gorgeous tank, spectacular sps, and extraspecial pink lace coral. it's hard to find, and harder to find a healthy piece like that.


----------



## wickedfrags (Sep 16, 2009)

also pics here:
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-05/totm/index.phphttp://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-05/totm/index.php



sig said:


> Sorry Dave. can not refuse
> 
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/djelley/media/left-right.jpg.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

270g - wow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wickedfrags (Sep 16, 2009)

an original thread of mine with some great photos from back in the day

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=991002


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wickedfrags said:


> an original thread of mine with some great photos from back in the day
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=991002


days of glory  you will be back for sure 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wickedfrags (Sep 16, 2009)

perhaps. brings back some good memories looking at that thread



sig said:


> days of glory  you will be back for sure


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I remember "back in the day"


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

wickedfrags said:


> also pics here:
> http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-05/totm/index.phphttp://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-05/totm/index.php


wow, impressive stuff, shame you have to take that tank down.


----------

